# Zanders Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Zanders Coffee is located on Hwy 41, 25 minutes before the main entrance to Yosemite National Park. We are a drive thru coffee shop with limited inside seating, and have a large outside porch full of seating. We are also a WIFI Hot Spot, and have just recently added scooped ice cream to the menu. We are located in the Historic Village of Coarsegold which is host to many antique shows along with many other events throughout the year. We welcome you to stop by and say hi.

More...


----------

